# Has anyone ever used this product?



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

*I'm contemplating building a mirror room, and my wife found this stuff on fleabay. Has anyone ever used it, and is it worth the time?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Haunt...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6705533679285632972*


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Never used it. Seems a bit pricey to me, but the fact that you can use it over again helps. If you are going to stay with the same theme next year maybe. I would still check around a bit more and look out side the box. Anytime someones tries to sell you something that is special made for Halloween (or other things for that matter) the price is higher then if it was just a standard item. Time to do a google search for reflective materials, mylar is generally cheap enough to use once and all you need is a curved surface. And if you the least bit careful you can use it again. 
So basically its a nice idea, but keep checking around. You still have time.


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you going for distorted fun house mirrors or just plain mirrors. Im doing a mirrior room this year and the Big Lots in our area has plain Door Mirrors for about $6 a piece maybe you can check there if you have one in your area.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I can't remember where I bought it from, but I picked up a large roll of this film material at a good price. It worked nicely for a carnival theme, distorted look.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

The stuff is called Mylar. You can pic up a 30' roll of it on eBay for $20-$30 bucks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zach is right on!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I have 3 of these I use in my fun house. They are heavy duty, they will not crumble up like mylar. I made wooden frames to hold the shape. Last year I put in my maze, I used a light behind on a sensor. When the people get right in front of it, Micheal Myers would appear. Mylar is as closer to aluminum foil, then it is to this. I got the 54 inch stuff from them 3 years ago. I have been very happy with it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

jaz86 said:


> Are you going for distorted fun house mirrors or just plain mirrors. Im doing a mirrior room this year and the Big Lots in our area has plain Door Mirrors for about $6 a piece maybe you can check there if you have one in your area.


I'm planning to do both distorted mirrors and regular mirrors. The reason I want something like this is because I have a lot of teenagers in my neighborhood, and I really don't want someone to run into a real mirror and break it, causing injury to themselves or someone else. That's why I was looking for mylar or something similar.

To whomever suggested I search ebay for reflective mylar, thank you! I found a 50 inch by 150 foot roll for $32. I did not realize that this particular item was primarily used for hydroponics grow rooms, though. LOL, my neighbors are going to think I'm a halloween nut and a pot head!

**EDIT
For anyone else contemplating using this stuff for a hall of mirrors, this is the biggest roll I found on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/150-roll-2-mil-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d27d3dba7
Mods, if I wasn't supposed to post links I apologize. Please feel free to delete it if it is not supposed to be here.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just finished re-reading the rules, and I apologize for posting the ebay links. Mods, I'm sorry for making more work for you guys.


----------

